# CPU/GPU Temperatur bei Volllast



## Gast1657919404 (25. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

Da der Sommer mal wieder kurz vorbeigeschaut und warme/schwüle Luft mit sich gebracht hat kommen auch die Bedenken über die Temperaturen des Rechners.
Da mir das Internet leider nicht bei diesem Thema wirklich weitergeholfen hat, frage ich nurn euch.

Sind diese Temperaturen normal oder muss ich was am Luftstrom tun???

CPU im Normalbetrieb: 40-44°C
CPU nach 1-3 Stunden Bad Comany 2 (Alles auf Hoch, Full HD): 60-66°C
Der i5 2500K wird vom Mugen 3 gekühlt

GPU im Normalbetrieb: ca. 40°C
GPU nach 1-3 Stunden Bad Company 2 (Alles auf Hoch, Full HD): 70-74°C
Hab eine ASUS ENGTX580 DCII verbaut

Das Gehause ist ein Sharkoon T9 Value mit 3 120mm Enermax tb Silence drinne.

Vom Wärmegefühl her scheint es mir doch etwas zu heiß sein, zumal das Zimmer dadurch ordentlich beheizt wird. 
Vielleicht sollte ich die RPM der Lüfter mal erhöhen? Es kommt mir so vor als würde vorne zu wenig "kalte" Luft angezogen. 
Dabei hab ich mir das Ding extra mal von "Fachleuten" von Alternate zusammenschrauben lassen um Fehler meinerseits auszuschließen.
Vielleicht mach ich mir aber auch zu viel Gedanken und es ist alles normal 

Danke schonmal 


PS:
Gibt es ein leicht zu verstehendes Programm was die Temperaturen des  Systems/RPM der Lüfter anzeigt? Der CPUID Hardware Monitor ist mir etwas  zu unübersichtlich......


----------



## Craiph (25. August 2011)

Die Temps sind in Ordnung ... Zwar nicht unbedingt ausgezeichnet, aber es gib keinen Grund zur Sorge  Kritisch werden die Temperaturen meines Wissens ab ca 70-80°C bei der CPU und ab ca 90°C bei der GPU. Tenperaturen kannst du am Besten mit Coretemp (CPU) und GPU-Z (GPU) auslesen. Wenn du trotzdem unsicher bist: Normale Lüfter, die am Mainboard angeschlossen sind kannst du mit Speedfan regeln, den Grafikkartenlüfter z.B. mit dem MSI Afterburner oder dem Nvidia- Inspektor.


----------



## Gast1657919404 (25. August 2011)

Einmal kurz den Müll weggebracht und schon eine Antwort. Danke. 

Ja, dass die Temperaturen nicht gerade lobenswert sind ist ok. Will nur nicht den Rechner unnötig leiden lassen  

Die Programme werde ich mal testen


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. August 2011)

Ja, deine Temperaturen sind anundfürsich noch im grünen Bereich, heißer als 70°C würde ich beim i5 2500k dauerhaft nicht gehen.
Achte bitte darauf, dass das Tool CoreTemps, solltest du es verwenden, dir lediglich die Temperatur der CPU-Kerne, und nicht die CPU-Temperatur selbst, anzeigt. Diese ist im Normalfall nämlich wesentlich niedriger...

Ach ja, die GTX580 verträgt, laut Nvidia, Temperaturen bis 97°C ohne Schaden. Bist mit deiner noch weit davon entfernt.

(Empfehlen könnt ich dir noch das Tool: AIDA64 Extreme Edition. Solltest damit eigentlich alles auslesen können.)


----------



## Gast1657919404 (25. August 2011)

Ich habe CPUID Hardware Monitor benutzt


----------



## blackout24 (26. August 2011)

Habe auch eine ENGTX580 DCII die hat in meinem Gehäuse im Idle 28-29 Grad in diesen Tagen. Wohne in der Rheinebene heißer
als hier ist es wo anders nicht. Nach 2 Stunden Folden hat sie 55 Grad. Könntest wohl einfach noch für besseres Belüftung in deinem
Gehäuse sorgen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. August 2011)

Hi!
Mit *HWInfo32/64* kannst Du Dir alles mögliche als Onscreendisplay während des Spiels anzeigen lassen.
MfG


----------



## Gast1657919404 (26. August 2011)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Könntest wohl einfach noch für besseres Belüftung in deinem
> Gehäuse sorgen.


 
Das Problem ist, ich hab schon 3 120er drinne. Mehr geht nicht ins Midi-Gehäuse 
Ich kann natürlich ein kleinen "Bodenventrilator" davor stellen. Dann hab ich die Temperaturen wie im Idle Modus, nur ob das so gut für den PC ist weiß ich nicht. 
Außerdem ist es nur unnötiger Stromverbrauch. 

Vllt liegts ja auch an Bad Company 2, schließlich hab ich alles aufs Höchste gestellt, bzw. angemacht was geht (Grafikeinstellungen)


----------



## blackout24 (26. August 2011)

Hackfleischgurke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, ich hab schon 3 120er drinne. Mehr geht nicht ins Midi-Gehäuse
> Ich kann natürlich ein kleinen "Bodenventrilator" davor stellen. Dann hab ich die Temperaturen wie im Idle Modus, nur ob das so gut für den PC ist weiß ich nicht.
> Außerdem ist es nur unnötiger Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Vllt liegts ja auch an Bad Company 2, schließlich hab ich alles aufs Höchste gestellt, bzw. angemacht was geht (Grafikeinstellungen)


 
Ich hab 3x 120 und 1x 140 drin und bei der DCII wesentlich bessere Temperaturen kann ja nur von der Belüftung kommen. Kriegen die auch richtig Luft die Casefans?


----------



## Gast1657919404 (26. August 2011)

Wenn du die 2 Enermax vorne meinst, ja. Habe ja nix davor stehen 

Ich hab heute mal die Seitenwand weggelassen. CPU war direkt um 10° kühler (53-58°C). Schätze mal weil die ganze Heiße Luft der Graka sich nicht direkt beim Mugen 3 gestaut hat sondern über die offene Seitenwand hinausging. Die Graka hingegen lief auch erst so 60-66°C. Legt dann doch schließlich auf 72-75°C wieder zu. 

Lüfter habe ich alle kontrolliert, Vorne Luft rein, hinten wieder raus. Schätze mal der Luftstorm ist nicht optimal durch die große Grafikkarte. 
Stell ich nämlich ein Ventilator vors Gehäuse. Wird es oben/hinten beim CPU-Kühler auch nicht heiß.


----------



## ad_ (26. August 2011)

Temperaturen sind ok. Habe in meinem CM 690 II mit 3 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro die gedrosselt auf 5 Volt bei 800 - 900 U/Min laufen ähnliche Temperaturen 

Hab grad Prime95 und 3DMark 11 laufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

